# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητούνται 4 ΙΤ Assistants (Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη)

## SV1JRT

Κύριοι,
Στον οργανισμό που εργάζομαι, θέλουμε να προσλάβουμε τέσσερις (4) IT ASSISTANT για να αυξήσουμε την υπάρχουσα ομάδα ΙΤ από 10 σε 14 τεχνικούς. *Δύο (2) ΙΤ για την Αθήνα και δύο (2) ΙΤ για την Θεσσαλονίκη.* Θέλουμε τεχνικούς με *καλή γνώση CISCO configuration σε επίπεδο CCNA και Microsoft OS / Applications. Οι ΙΤ Assistants θα ενταχθούν στην υπάρχουσα ομάδα ΙΤ του οργανισμού. Θα γίνει πρόσληψη με ΙΚΑ κανονικά και ο μισθός θα είναι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιητικός. (ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερος από οποιαδήποτε άλλη Ελληνική εταιρεία). Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται παρακαλώ να στείλει το βιογραφικό του στην διεύθυνση:
*
https://greece.iom.int/el/vacancy
*
Η ανακοίνωση των θέσεων είναι εδώ: * https://greece.iom.int/sites/default...Assistants.pdf
*
Ευχαριστώ.



*

----------

Gaou (02-01-20), 

KOKAR (18-01-20)

----------

